# Reuildable Pod : Smoant Pasito



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/6/19)

This is not a review. I have only seen it online.

3ml / 0.6ohm(20-25W)/1.4ohm(10-13W) / 10W/13W/16W/20W/25W

DL to MTL with the push of a switch. Up to 25W. Built-in 1100mAh battery capacity. 



The most interesting feature, for me, is that you can buy an RBA deck for the pod. It looks tiny and may be fiddly to build, but at least it is an option.







You can find a review here :



What do you think ?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (5/6/19)

Jeepers, this pod thing is getting out of hand now

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (5/6/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Jeepers, this pod thing is getting out of hand now


If they get any more feature rich and sophisticated they could turn on humans and wipe us all out

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## KZOR (5/6/19)

I for one think it is awesome but only because i can build coils and am looking for a stealth vape with better flavor than what is currently available. Because it has other deck options i think this will do well.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (5/6/19)

KZOR said:


> I for one think it is awesome but only because i can build coils and am looking for a stealth vape with better flavor than what is currently available. Because it has other deck options i think this will do well.


I would like to see an option were the RBA was included in the kit then they really would hit it out the ballpark with this one!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/6/19)

Timwis said:


> I would like to see an option were the RBA was included in the kit then they really would hit it out the ballpark with this one!



I agree with you in principle. If I were to buy this pod system I would gladly throw away the supplied non-rebuildable coils. For me, the provided coils would be a waste as I would have to buy the rebuildable deck in any event. Perhaps they should offer the system with the coils for those who do not want to bother with building coils, and offer a separate kit which includes only the rebuildable deck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (7/6/19)

Between the three that has recently come out (the Snowwolf Exilis , Vapefly Jester and this one) I think the Smoant has the best potential. 

Looking forward to reviews or hell ..... might even do a review myself .....


----------

